# Delegate Compressor LED and LDR



## chongmagic (Jul 5, 2019)

What color LED would be best and what LDR is recommended?


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2019)

5mm clear white LED and 500K LDR (GL5516).

Install the LED flush against the board and bend the LDR over so it's pointing at the side of the LED.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## mjcyates (Jul 7, 2019)

So I built this without this info. I used the Silonex NSL-32SR3. It doesn't seem to be functioning as it should. Will the 500k LDR/5mm clear white LED combo make a difference?


----------



## Robert (Jul 7, 2019)

The NSL-32SR3 appears to be rated at 20M dark, so that's quite a bit of difference.... It'd certainly be worth a shot.


----------



## mjcyates (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks I will try it out.


----------



## jdw8z (Jul 12, 2019)

Just to tag on to the thread, I'd like to build the Delegate but would like to add a blend control. Does anyone know if the circuit inverts the phase of the signal? And if so would I need to add a signal invert circuit to make the blend work?


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 12, 2019)

Love blends didn't know it lacked a blend.


----------

